# Wi-Fi 6 is happening including with 5G service



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to _The Verge_ Wi-Fi 6 is finally here:

...Each device demands some of your router's time and bandwidth, and that's increasingly become a problem - the more devices you have, the more your router's capacity is spread thin. If this continues, speeds could slow to a drag.

That's the problem Wi-Fi 6 is meant to solve by making data delivery more efficient to ultimately offer faster speeds, and at CES this year, the new Wi-Fi standard finally felt like a reality. Wi-Fi 6 routers and devices were plentiful on the show floor....

We also started to see Wi-Fi 6 get married to 5G, using the speedier Wi-Fi standard to deliver the speedier wireless connection throughout your home. This is dependent on 5G proving itself out as a viable home internet offering, when it comes to both price and reliability. Thus far, that hasn't happened...​
The problem is, of course, none of the six Amazon Alexa products, Roku and Amazon Fire TV products, cell phones, or computers in my house have Wi-Fi 6 or 5G capabilities. I'm not sure I'll live long enough to have replaced all these things. But it sounds interesting.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

One quick question: is "5G" acronym means 5 GHz range or it's "5th Generation" of cellular technology here ?


----------



## Blueflash (Jan 16, 2009)

P Smith said:


> One quick question: is "5G" acronym means 5 GHz range or it's "5th Generation" of cellular technology here ?


"5G cellular" as in this device seen at CES this year

Linksys combines 5G and fast Wi-Fi 6 networking in new gear


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> One quick question: is "5G" acronym means 5 GHz range or it's "5th Generation" of cellular technology here ?


5G is the fifth generation wireless technology for cellular networks. For more well beyond my expertise see Wikipedia.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

phrelin said:


> 5G is the fifth generation wireless technology for cellular networks. For more well beyond my expertise see Wikipedia.


I know what it's per se; it was unclear what that means from first post.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me the new "WiFi 6" is just new gimmick for sell new models with future but not approved by FCC 6 GHz range...


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

I will assume it will be backwards compatible like most routers...so no worries with older equipment.



phrelin said:


> According to _The Verge_ Wi-Fi 6 is finally here:
> 
> ...Each device demands some of your router's time and bandwidth, and that's increasingly become a problem - the more devices you have, the more your router's capacity is spread thin. If this continues, speeds could slow to a drag.
> 
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

AZ. said:


> I will assume it will be backwards compatible like most routers...so no worries with older equipment.


It is. Depend by manufactured devices. If they will have support 5 GHz and 2.4 GHz ranges.


----------



## Blueflash (Jan 16, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Seems to me the new "WiFi 6" is just new gimmick for sell new models with future but not approved by FCC 6 GHz range...


That is the WiFi 6E not WiFi 6(is the next generation that still uses 2.4ghz and 5ghz)
Wi-Fi Alliance gears up for 6 GHz opportunity with introduction of Wi-Fi 6E


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

P Smith said:


> It is. Depend by manufactured devices. If they will have support 5 GHz and 2.4 GHz ranges.


Ever since before DOCSIS 2.0 its been backwards compatible, it would be idiotic that it wouldnt keep that standard!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Blueflash said:


> That is the WiFi 6E not WiFi 6(is the next generation that still uses 2.4ghz and 5ghz)
> Wi-Fi Alliance gears up for 6 GHz opportunity with introduction of Wi-Fi 6E


Oh!
I found another article with a quote "the latest 802.11ad Wi-Fi standard (operating at 60 GHz)"
What is mmWave and how does it fit into 5G?


----------



## Blueflash (Jan 16, 2009)

We can on forever.... IEEE 802.11 - Wikipedia
But the point is wifi6(ax) is coming and manufacturers are try to marry 5g cellular with wifi6(Across 2.4ghz,5ghz,6ghz)
But yeah they are looking at 60ghz for inside "WiFi" a definite change in thinking from traditional WiFi using mmwave technology


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As I said I'm not sure I'll live long enough to have replaced all my devices to the new standard. But it sounds interesting even if confusing. Given that in many parts of the United States (my part, for instance) it's a struggle to find a 4G cell signal, I'm not expecting access to 5G soon.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps you should wait for 6G ?


> Competition has begun in each country aiming at the next generation of the communication standard (comprehensive two-sided word) "5G" which will be commercialized in the spring in Japan. Japan has set a comprehensive post-5G (6G) strategy to achieve more than 10 times the speed of 5G by 2030, and China, South Korea and Finland have also begun research and investment. If communication has patents related to standards, huge profits will be made in the sale of equipment and software. Japan, which was delayed by 5G, moved to turn around.


「6G通信」30年実現へ


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps you should wait for 6G ?
> 
> 「6G通信」30年実現へ


LOL there working on 6G now!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

phrelin said:


> As I said I'm not sure I'll live long enough to have replaced all my devices to the new standard. But it sounds interesting even if confusing. Given that in many parts of the United States (my part, for instance) it's a struggle to find a 4G cell signal, I'm not expecting access to 5G soon.


verizon has the best 5G service by far yet. AT&T lied about there 5G service as well as they will be throttling there 5G after 22GB'S. t-mobile uses a lower band spectrum wich can't reach to the 5G speeds and they will be throttling there 5G service after 50 GB'S. verizon's 5G is truly unlimited and i have been hitting 5GB'S down on my smarthpone!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

P Smith said:


> Oh!
> I found another article with a quote "the latest 802.11ad Wi-Fi standard (operating at 60 GHz)"
> What is mmWave and how does it fit into 5G?


the one problem with mmwave is you have to be near a lamp post to get a signal and it won't go through walls and windows like the lower bands of spectrum will..


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

were lucky to have 5G in my area as i wanted for a long time to tell spectrum to go screw themselves. i am happy with 5G home broadband from verizon and it's a good deal for what you get with the package.. 50.00 a month if your a verizon wireless customer and you get an apply tv or 4k chromecast a month of youtube t.v. free install taxes and fee's included free modems free wifi extenders if you can prove that you need em wich is powered by alexia first three months free. an if you don't have a verizon wireless phone then it's 70.00 a month all taxes and fee's included along with all the free perks and you keep the apple t.v. or the chrome cast if you cancel. can't beat that deal. but i see what verizon's doing there trying to lure the customer away from fiber providers.. the modem and wifi extenders are on loan to the customer so those would need to be sent back if one cancels.. and no contract..


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

krel said:


> verizon has the best 5G service by far yet. AT&T lied about there 5G service as well as they will be throttling there 5G after 22GB'S. t-mobile uses a lower band spectrum wich can't reach to the 5G speeds and they will be throttling there 5G service after 50 GB'S. verizon's 5G is truly unlimited and i have been hitting 5GB'S down on my smarthpone!!!


I can't think of anything on my 6" screen that requires that kind of speed. 
I do understand 5G to be a nice alternative to those who can't get Fiber to the home but for general smartphone use, I am not understanding the real benefits.

What are the daily benefits from 5GBS ( or is it gbs?) on you smartphone?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

5th generation ... not GB.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

NR4P said:


> I can't think of anything on my 6" screen that requires that kind of speed.
> I do understand 5G to be a nice alternative to those who can't get Fiber to the home but for general smartphone use, I am not understanding the real benefits.
> 
> What are the daily benefits from 5GBS ( or is it gbs?) on you smartphone?


One benefit is the increased amount of traffic that can be handled over 5g compared to 4g. Think stadiums/arenas (on second thought that might be a moot point if we can't attend large events again) that theoretically allow everyone to connect at the same time, or at least provide a positive user experience for everyone. There was talk of 5g communication and autonomous transportation; a vehicle 500 feet ahead of you suddenly slams on it's brakes and alerts everyone behind to reduce their speed (as long as all of the vehicles are using the same 5g network).

Depending on the wavelength of the 5g signal, some can travel longer distances and some are better at penetrating buildings (albeit at much shorter distances).


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

steve053 said:


> One benefit is the increased amount of traffic that can be handled over 5g compared to 4g. Think stadiums/arenas (on second thought that might be a moot point if we can't attend large events again) that theoretically allow everyone to connect at the same time, or at least provide a positive user experience for everyone. There was talk of 5g communication and autonomous transportation; a vehicle 500 feet ahead of you suddenly slams on it's brakes and alerts everyone behind to reduce their speed (as long as all of the vehicles are using the same 5g network).
> 
> Depending on the wavelength of the 5g signal, some can travel longer distances and some are better at penetrating buildings (albeit at much shorter distances).


I agree with much of what you stated especially the vehicle to vehicle to traffic light communications. Very much in favor of that and will greatly enable improved traffic flow and safety. But it's at least 10 years away, maybe 20 since people hold on to cars for very long times. For the stadium example, more dense Microcells even at LTE can help.

But for my home use, or walking through downtown or in the supermarket, I am still not seeing the advantages on my 6" smartphone screen. BTW, I have deep roots in cellular from 1G to 5G. I think I am being very objective as to the over-hype for daily use.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

NR4P said:


> I agree with much of what you stated especially the vehicle to vehicle to traffic light communications. Very much in favor of that and will greatly enable improved traffic flow and safety. But it's at least 10 years away, maybe 20 since people hold on to cars for very long times. For the stadium example, more dense Microcells even at LTE can help.
> 
> But for my home use, or walking through downtown or in the supermarket, I am still not seeing the advantages on my 6" smartphone screen. BTW, I have deep roots in cellular from 1G to 5G. I think I am being very objective as to the over-hype for daily use.


Yeah it's going to be a decade or two before there's any real improvement in traffic flow and safety from 5G. Other than better reception in some buildings and cell service in areas that had no or very poor service, I agree that it's more hype than anything else. That said, I can't fault the carriers for trying to make it a big deal as the cost is astronomical. Have to make people feel they are getting something for all the money we spend monthly on cell service.


----------

